# إرشيف المنبر > ارشيف اخبار المريخ 2020م >  >  اخبار مريخية ورياضية الاحد 8 نوفمبر 2020م

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مركز الخليج
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين الصحف المريخية الصادرة اليوم الاحد 8/11/2020




الصدي

أهلي مروى : وجدنا معاملة غريبة من سوداكال فرفضنا إطلاق بيتر للمريخ 
مفاجأة داوية : الاستئنافات تحول نقاط المريخ والهلال لحي العرب وتدفع به للكونفيدرالية 
مجلس المريخ يؤكد استلام خشارم لمستحقاته والمدرب ينفي 
الصدى تتابع حركة أندية الممتاز في التسجيلات 
مصادر : وساطة من برقو تدفع سوداكال لقبول منصب نائب الرئيس 
لجنة الانضباط تستمع للشهود في شكوي الشاعر ضد شداد 
سكرتير الأمل : وصلنا إلى مراحل متقدمة في مفاوضاتنا مع المريخ لانتقال تمبش 
سكرتير النمور نتوقع فتح السيستم في أي لحظة لتفجير المفاجأت

الاحمر الوهاج

المريخ يعسكر بالإمارات 
فضيحة في الاحتفال بيوبيل الممتاز
قناة الكأس تمنح اهتمام خاص للكرة السودانية 
خالد ليمونة : عمر محمد عبدالله سبب كل البلاوي 
المريخ يبدأ الاعداد اليوم والغربال يشكو المولودية ل(فيفا)
صقور الجديان تصل أكرا والغموض يكتنف مصير سفيان وكلاسيك يقترب من اهلي الخرطوم
رغم التحركات وإخطار سوداكال فشل قيام اجتماع مجلس المريخ السابق 
إجراء قرعة دوري أبطال أفريقيا والكونفدرالية الاثنين المقبل .








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عبر مدير الكرة :



رئيس نادي المريخ يسلم الجهاز الفني الرواتب والحوافز 
Hisham Abdalsamad 

قام رئيس نادي المريخ السيد آدم سوداكال عبر مدير الكرة بالنادي أنس نصرالدين بتسليم الجهاز الفني للفريق رواتبه وحوافز مباراة القمة امام الهلال .

وأبان أنس في تصريح ل”المكتب الإعلامي للنادي” انه تسلم من رئيس النادي حوافز ورواتب الجهاز الفني وقام بتسليمها لهم قبيل سفرهم إلى تونس بساعات.









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رئيس المريخ يوجه ببدء إعداد الفريق يوم غدً الأحد



المكتب الإعلامي
وجه رئيس نادي المريخ السيد آدم سوداكال ببدء إعداد فريق الكرة الأول يوم غدً الأحد الموافق 8/11/2020 وذلك  إستعدادا للموسم المقبل والبطولتين الأفريقية والعربية، وأبلغ النادي رسمياً الجهاز الفني للفريق المتواجد بتونس للحضور خلال "72" ساعة.








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يصعد نجم الشباب احمد ميسي



المكتب الإعلامي
قام نادي المريخ مساء اليوم الخميس بتصعيد اللاعب احمد ميسي نجم الشباب بالنادي للفريق الأول، وذلك بحضور رئيس قطاع المراحل السنية بالنادي الأستاذ جعفر سنادة إضافة لمدير نظام الإنتقالات والتسجيلات الإلكترونية ال "TMS" بالنادي المهندس أبوبكر عوض العقيد.







*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الصفحة الرسمية لنادي المريخ السوداني



‏ظ،ظ§‏ س
  · 




بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم





قال تعالى:(كُلُّ مَنْ عَلَيْهَا فَانٍ*وَيَبْقَى وَجْهُ رَبِّكَ ذُو الْجَلالِ وَالإِكْرَامِ)* صدق الله العظيم.



ينعى مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ والعاملون بالنادي الشيخ المُقرئ نورين محمد صديق وإخوته الحفظة الشيخ علي يعقوب، الشيخ عبد الله عوض الكريم، والشيخ مهند الكناني ، الذين لقوا ربهم إثر حادث حركة أليم في طريق الولاية الشمالية مساء أمس الجمعة.

سائلين المولى عز وجل لهم الرحمة والمغفرة والعتق من النار، والعزاء لأسرهم ومعارفهم وتلاميذهم ومحبيهم، وعارفي فضلهم. 

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*شباب المريخ يتعاقد مع الثنائي سالم وعمار ويوقع عقودات إحتراف مع مهند وخير السيد



المكتب الإعلامي
تعاقد شباب المريخ عصر اليوم السبت مع اللاعب سالم السياحي نجم إتحاد الفاشر بعقد إحتراف لثلاثة مواسم كما ضم النادي في خانات الناشئين اللاعب عمار الماحي من روابط الكلاكلة، كما تم توقيع عقودات إحتراف مع الثنائي كابتن فريق الشباب الحارس مهند بشارة إضافة للنجم خير السيد الشايقي وذلك لمدة ثلاث مواسم وشهد تعاقدات اللاعبين حضور رئيس قطاع المراحل السنية بالنادي الأستاذ جعفر سنادة إضافة إلى الأستاذ أمير سفاري مسؤول تعاقدات الناشئين والشباب بالنادي.









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بوادر أزمة بين المجلس الاعلي للشباب والرياضة والاتحادات والاندية



 Hisham Abdalsamad 

تلوح علي الافق بوادر لانفجار أزمة بين المجلس الاعلي للشباب والرياضة والاتحادات من جهة والاندية بولاية الخرطوم من جهة اخري وذلك بسبب  تباطؤ  تاخر الاول حول تعيين لجنة الاستئنافات جديدة بعد إعفاء اللجنة السابقة .

ولم يقم المجلس الاعلي للشباب والرياضة حتي اللحظة من تعيين لجنة الاستئنافات في أعقاب القرار السابق باعفاء اعضاء اللجنة السابقه .

وطالبت الاتحادات والاندية ايقاف عمل المفوضية لحين تكوين او تعيين لجنة الاستئنافات .

      واعتبر قانوني ضليع ان عدم تشكيل لجنة الاستئنافات العليا يعد مخالفة قانونية من قبل المجلس الاعلي للشباب والرياضة في خطوته بتعيين اعضاء جدد للمفوضية دون تكوين او تعيين لجنة الاستئنافات .

وقال : قانونيا يجب تعيين لجنة الاستئنافات او السماح للجنه السابق للاستئنافات بقيادة قرشي الاستمرار في عملها لحين تعيين مجلس جديد الاستئنافات باعتبار أن عمل المفوضية والاستئنافات متكامل لبعضهما البعض .

مضيفا أن هناك إشكالية ستواجه وتعترض الاتحادات والاندية في حالة تقديم الطعن ضد قرارات المفوضية خاصة وأن الطعن في قرارات المفوضية مرتبط بفترة زمنية محددة .

مشيرا إلي أن التاخير في تكوين لجنة الاستئنافات حتي اللحظة يعكس عن نوايا غير جيدة من قبل الامين العام للمجلس الاعلي للشباب والرياضة صلاح الزين .









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*السفير والاتحاد في الاستقبال :



بعثة المنتخب الأول تصل غانا بسلام 
Hisham Abdalsamad 

وصلت بعثة المنتخب الوطني الأول لكرة القدم عند الساعة الواحدة من ظهر السبت 7 نوفمبر 2020م، إلى العاصمة الغانية (أكرا) على متن الخطوط الإثيوبية، وذلك بعد معسكر قصير في أديس أبابا خاض من خلاله صقور الجديان مباراة تحضيرية مع نظيرهم الاثيوبي انتهت بالتعادل الإيجابي 2/2، وأحرز هدفي السودان، محمد عبدالرحمن وأطهر الطاهر، وذلك عصر الجمعة 6 نوفمبر على استاد أديس أبابا .

 وهي المباراة الإعدادية السادسة لمواجهتي غانا يومي 12 و 17 نوفمبر 2020م ضمن الجولتين؛ الثالثة والرابعة من تصفيات أمم افريقيا  الكاميرون 2022م .

وسبق أن واجه المنتخب إريتريا،. وتشاد مباراتين، وتونس وتوغو في أيام الفيفا، قبل ان يختمها بمواجهة الاثيوبي .

و يترأس بعثة المنتخب الدكتور أمين الجابري ويرافقها الجهاز الفني بقيادة المستر هوبيرت فيلود المدير الفني للمنتخب، والكابتن خالد بخيت المدرب العام، واستصحب الجهاز الفني 22 لاعب، بقيادة الكابتن أكرم الهادي، ونصرالدين الشغيل قائدا صقور الجديان .

بعثة المنتخب وجدت في استقبالها بالمطار سعادة السفير محمد عبدالرحمن يس سفير السودان في غانا، وتمثيل الاتحاد الغاني، وغادرت مباشرة إلى مدينة (كيب كوست) من المطار (كوتوكا الدولي) في أكرا؛ حيث تقام المباراة ضد النجوم السوداء يوم الخميس المقبل الموافق 12 نوفمبر الجاري .

يذكر ان أفراد البعثة كالمعتاد خضعوا لفحص كرونا مجدد في المطار، وكانت الفحوصات قد أثبتت سلامة الجميع في الخرطوم وأديس أبابا .

ويشار إلى أن موظفي مطار أكرا داعبوا نجوم المنتخب وتوعدوا بالهزيمة وعددوا نجوم الدوريات الأوربية الذين ينتظرونهم في كيب كوست، وكانت ردود نجوم صقور الجديان في إطار الدعابة والتقبل بروح طيبة .









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مدرب المريخ السابق يقول اتعرض لخدعة من رئيس المريخ سوداكال




 كشف مصدر مريخي عالي الثقة لـ (سودانا فوق) عن ان رئيس المريخ ادم عبد الله سوداكال دخل قبل قرابة الاسبوعين في مفاوضات مع المدير الفني الاسبق لفريق المريخ لوك ايميل البلجيكي الجنسية علي تدريب فريق المريخ في الموسم القادم 
وتجيء خطوة (سوداكال) مع المدرب البلجيكي بشأن مستحقاته القديمة علي النادي والتي حصل بموجبها علي حكم من الفيفا 
 وخاص ايميل تجربة مع المريخ في عام 2016 
وقالت مصادر اخري ان البلجيكي ايميل قال لوكيل لاعبين معروف انه يتعرض لخدعة من سوداكال لذلك فانه اشترط عليه الايفاء بالمستحقات السابقة ومن ثم تقديم عرض جديد مكتوب عبر البريد الالكتروني




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كتب ناصر بابكر  .. رد علي توجيه سوداكال ببدء الإعداد لموسم 2021 




قبل يوجه هل جهز ملعب للتدريبات؟ هل دفع مستحقات اللاعبين الجدد مقدمات العقود؟ هل جهز أدوات ومعدات تدريب؟ هل جهز (كور) بدل الظ،ظ¥ كورة البتمرن بيهم ليهو سنين؟ هل جهز أزياء تدريبات وأزياء معسكرات؟ هل جهز معسكر مهيأ من الأساس؟ هل جهز لائحة تحدد الحقوق والواجبات؟ هل عمر محمد عبدالله ح يجي يشاكل الجهاز الفني كل ما يفكر يطبق الإنضباط ويعاقب لاعب؟ وقبل ده كله، ألا يعلم سوداكال أن الطاقم الفني حالياً في حجر صحي إلزامي لكل مواطن تونسي عند عودته من الخارج يستمر لأسبوع (سيغادروا الحجر الثلاثاء المقبل)؟ ألم يخطروك ويراسلوك بهذه المعلومة وهم يطلبون العودة السريعة لتونس بعد مباراة القمة مباشرة ليتمكنوا من العودة مبكراً للإعداد ومع ذلك تجاهلتهم لثمانية أيام كاملة؟ هل سيحضر الأجانب الذين تم التعاقد معهم ليشاركوا في الإعداد أم سيظل تعاقدا صوريا كما فعلت مع المدافع الغامبي؟ إذا حضروا هل سيحصلوا على مستحقاتهم أم سيعيشوا معاناة سومانا وماماني ومايكل وريشموند قبل أن يغادروا ويندبوا حظهم الذي جمعهم بك؟ هل تم إخطار كل لاعبي الفريق ببدء الإعداد غدا وبمكان التجمع والملعب؟ هل تم ترتيب أمر عودة لاعبي الولايات؟ .. 
الأبطال تحتاج إلى عمل جاد .. المزاج لا ينفع في الأبطال .. وإن غدا لناظره قريب




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*في احتفالية اليوبيل الفضى



 الإتحاد العام  يكرم فيصل العجب و المعز محجوب و كلتشي و مدثر كاريكا و مهند الطاهر
Hisham Abdalsamad 

كلتشي تم تكريمه كهداف تاريخي للدوري الممتاز

فيصل العجب تم تكريمه كهداف تاريخي للدوري الممتاز كلاعب وطني و الثاني في القائمة بعد كلتشي 

مهند الطاهر تم تكريمه كأفضل ثالث هداف للدوري السوداني بعد كلتشي و فيصل العجب 

المعز محجوب تم تكريمه كصاحب أطول مسيرة في الدوري الممتاز

مدثر كاريكا تم تكريمه على دوره الكبير و مسيرته الحافلة بين الأندية









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*التفاصيل الكاملة لانتقال “الغربال” إلى المولودية



Hisham Abdalsamad 

وافق الاتحاد الجزائري لكرة القدم على قيد المهاجم السوداني محمد عبد الرحمن الشهير ب(الغربال) في صفوف مولودية العاصمة رسمياً عقب أزمة عدم اكتمال المطابقة في نظام الانتقالات قبل إغلاقها في ظ¢ظ، أكتوبر الماضي.

وحسب ما رشح من معلومات كان النادي السابق للاعب أهلي برج بوعريريج قد توصّل لاتفاق مع المولودية لكسب خدمات محمد عبد الرحمن الذي وافق هو الآخر على العرض الذي بلغ ظ¢ظ¤ظ  ألف دولار للموسم الواحد.

وتواصل النادي الجزائري مع اللاعب الذي يوفي بالتزاماته مع المنتخب السوداني في التصفيات المؤهلة لنهائيات الأمم الأفريقية بالكاميرون وسيخوض مباراتين أمام المنتخب الغاني ظ،ظ¢ و ظ،ظ§ نوفمبر الجاري، على أن ينضم بعدهما مباشرة لمعسكر المولودية في الجزائر.

وكانت أنباء تحدّثت في وقت سابق عن رغبة الهلال في استقدام محمد عبد الرحمن الا أن إجراءات انتقال اللاعب اكتملت قبل ظ¢ظ  أكتوبر الماضي .









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قرارات الكاف الأخيرة



Hisham Abdalsamad 

الاتحاد الافريقي يسمح للمنتخبات بخمسه تغيرات في  المبارة بشرط ان تكون التبديلات كلها في ثلاث فترات فقط 

وسمح للمنتخبات التي توافق الحكومه لها بحضور الجماهير أن تأخذ موافقة الكاف ايضا 

واي منتخب لايملك 11 لاعب وأربعه تبديلات يعتبر مهزوما 2 : 0  ولايمكن تأجيل اي مباراه .









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تمبش يكشف ل (الصدى) أسباب عدم توقيعه للمريخ.




*استفسرت الصدى نجم التسجيلات تمبش من أسباب عدم توقيعه للمريخ.. وأكد اللاعب في معرض رده بأنه في قمة الجاهزية للتوقيع للمريخ اليوم قبل الغد ونوه إلى أنه ينتظر بفارق الصبر هذا اليوم التاريخي حتى يتوشح بالشعار الاحمر الذي احبه واختاره بلا تردد أو مساومة.. وأكد تمبش انه موجود بغرفة التسجيلات الحمراء وإذا طلب منه مجلس المريخ التوقيع فإنه جاهز في أي لحظة الخطوة، وقال تمبش انه لا يشعر بالضيق والقلق للتأخير المتكرر لتسجيله مشيرا إلى أن هناك بعض الترتيبات المتعلقة بناديي المريخ والأمل ومتى ما تم الفراغ من هذه الترتيبات سيتم إخطاره بالتوقيع،ووقتها سيذهب بلا تردد ليبصم بالعشرة للمريخ،،،،ولا يرفض ثلاثي المريخ أبوالقاسم، سفيان، جدو كومر فكرة الانتقال للفهود كرها في الأمل ولكن رفضا للانتقال المجاني، وإذا كان المريخ يرغب في تقدسم الثلاثي المذكور للفهود عليه ان يتحمل التبعات المالية للخطوة، ومن جديد تحرك المريخ عن طريق حازم من أجل إقناع الثلاثي باللعب للأمل مع منحهم التقييم المالي المناسب من أجل انهاء هذا الملف الذي طال وجعل جماهير المريخ تشعر بالقلق، ولا يدري أحد كيف كان سيكون حال المريخ في التسجيلات لولا المجهود الكبير والأموال الطائلة التي إنفقها القنصل حازم من أجل إنجاز الصفقات الحمراء....!




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رحيق رياضي ـــــ احمد أحمد محمد الحاج 




سوداكال يشوّه سمعة المريخ

â–،  لم أفاجأ إطلاقاً بالتفاصيل (المخزية) التي أوردها الزميل الصديق (ناصر بابكر) في تقريره المستفيض والشامل عن معاناة الجهاز الفني للمريخ خلال فترة عمله الماضية لأن سوداكال نفسه كرّس لهذا العبث منذ أن جثم على صدر إدارة هذا النادي الكبير.

â–،  فريق لا يملك ملعباً صالحاً ولا معدات تدريب مكتملة ويقدّم الفتات كحوافز للفوز ببطولة الممتاز وعدم منح المرتبات لعدد من اللاعبين والجهاز الفني بسبب (توقف النشاط) على حد زعم سوداكال زمانه.

â–،  إستقل المدير الفني التونسي (خشارم) والمعد البدني الألماني (موير) ركشة لأجل الوصول لفندق اللاعبين يوم المباراة وتفاجأوا بحالة من الهرج والمرج بسبب التجديد مع مطلقي السراح وممارسة المزايدات القبيحة قبل أخطر واهم مواجهة للمريخ في الموسم.

â–،  لم يجد الجهاز الفني للمريخ حتى كلمة شكر وثناء من سوداكال الذي مارس كل أنواع التجاهل لمدة ثمانية أيام وهو تكرار طبيعي لما ظل يفعله سوداكال مع أجهزة المريخ الفنية التي تعاقبت على إدارة الأحمر منذ أن قدم للمريخ.

â–،  لم يخرج أي مدرّب خلال الموسم الحالي وهو راضي كل الرضا من مجلس الإدارة فجميعهم عاش كل أنواع المعاناة من تجاهل سوداكال وتصرفاته الصبيانية والقبيحة والتي تؤكّد بأنه يعبث بسمعة المريخ ويمارس فوضوية مقيتة جداً.

â–،  خرج ابراهومة متهماً بالإضراب والتآمر ورحل آيت عبد الملك بعد ثلاث مباريات وإستقال أبو عنجة متكتماً على الصندوق الأسود لمعاناته لإعتبارات وجدانية تربطه بعشق الأحمر وفضح المسلمي ما تعرّض له من هذا المجلس وأخيراً توج خشارم بالدوري ومع ذلك لم يسلم من صبيانية وعبث المدعو سوداكال.

â–،  قبلهم رحل الزلفاني رغم سجله المميز مع الأحمر متنازلاً حتى عن متأخراته ومستحقاته بعد الإهمال الذي طاله هو الآخر.

â–،  يبدو أن سوداكال يتوهّم بأنه يدير فريق حواري أو روابط  بتلك الممارسات القميئة والتي تؤكّد أن المريخ بالنسبة لسوداكال مجرّد (نقاطة) كما ذكر ذلك لأحد المقربين له.

â–،  وهو أمر ليس بغريب طالما أن كل شئ يسير في المريخ (بالبركة) وبعنفوان اللاعبين وعزيمتهم وليس بترتيب أعضاء مجلس الإدارة (الكومبارس).

â–،  هل يعقل أن يقوم رئيس نادي بنشر صوره وعدد من أخبار الإنتقالات على مرأى من لاعبيه قبل أخطر وأهم مباراة.

â–،  هل يعقل أن يظل إستاد المريخ مغلقاً لعام كامل بالتمام والكمال ولازال في أبشع صوره مما إضطر سوداكال و (جوقته) إلى إختيار إستاد الأبيّض لإستضافة مباريات الأحمر الإفريقية.

â–،  هل يعقل أن يتفاوض سوداكال زمانه مع فريق متوّج بلقب الدوري الممتاز لثلاثة مواسم على التوالي من أكثر من خمسة عشر لاعباً ويعلن التوقيع المبدئي مع عدد من العناصر قبل أهم وأخطر مباراة للاعبيه في بطولة الدوري.

â–،  سمعة المريخ باتت في الحضيض بسبب سوداكال وتلك التصرفات الرعناء ستكون عاقبتها وخيمة على النادي خصوصاً في البطولة الإفريقية.

â–،  فبدلاً من المحافظة على المدير الفني والمعد البدني لأجل الإستحقاق الإفريقي وتكريمهما وتذليل مشاكلهما لمواصلة عملهم حتى إنطلاقة البطولة الإفريقية مارس سوداكال كل أنواع التجاهل ولم يكترث لعملهما المتقن الذي وضح جلياً خلال عشر مباريات رغم إعداد الفريق المنقوص.

â–،  هل يعلم سوداكال أن المريخ كان من أفضل فرق الممتاز في الجوانب البدنية خلال المباريات العشر بفضل عمل الألماني موير المتقن.

â–،  هل يعلم سوداكال أن المريخ مع خشارم وموير حافظ على نظافة شباكه في (سبع) مباريات ولم يستقبل سوى (أربعة) أهداف خلال المباريات العشر.

â–،  بدأ الهلال إعداده منذ أمس الأول لأنه يعلم تماماً بأنه لا وقت للإنتظار أو المماطلات.

â–،  كل اندية إفريقيا تعلم تمام العلم أن المرحلة التمهيدية لبطولة دوري أبطال إفريقيا ستلعب خلال أحد أيام 20-21-22 من نوفمبر إلا سوداكال وزمرته الفاشلة والتي أدمنت الخروج من التمهيدي خلال النسخ الثلاثة الماضية.

â–،  منذ تاريخ اليوم سيتبقى للمريخ (خمسة عشر يوماً) فقط لخوض الدور التمهيدي ويبدو أن المجلس آخر من يعلم بأن مواجهة صقور الجديان الثانية مع غانا ستكون بتاريخ 17/11/2020 أي قبل (ثلاثة) أيام فقط من إنطلاقة تمهيدي.

â–،  ماذا سيفعل سوداكال وجوقة الفشل إن قدّر للمريخ أن يلعب خارج أرضه في ذهاب الدور التمهيدي وحدد النادي المستضيف تاريخ العشرين من نوفمبر موعداً لمباراته.

â–،  هل هيأ سوداكال نفسه للسيناريو المذكور؟.

â–،  ما الذي يجبر ادم على التشبّث برئاسة النادي برفقة جوقة الفشل طالما أنهم غير قادرين على إكمال أي ملف بإقتدار بل أنهم فاشلون في كل شئ.

â–،  حاجة أخيرة كده :: اللهم أجرنا في مصيبتنا واخلف لنا خيراً منها.








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*â–  الــعنــاويـــــن الــعــالميـــــة  :



 Hisham Abdalsamad 

* برشلونة يستعيد نغمة الانتصارات بخماسية ضد ريال بيتيس
* أتلتيكو يمطر شباك قادش برباعية .. وإشبيلية يستفيق على حساب أوساسونا
* مانشستر يونايتد يصحح أوضاعه على أنقاض إيفرتون بالبريميرليج
* تشيلسي يكسح شيفيلد برباعية .. وكريستال بالاس يقسو على ليدز
* كالياري ينتزع فوزا ثمينا من سامبدوريا .. وبارما يتعادل مع فيورنتينا
* بايرن ميونخ يقلب الطاولة على دورتموند ويتصدر بوندسليغا
* النصر يداوي جراحه بثنائية في شباك القادسية بالدوري السعودي
* فوز مثير للعين على الظفرة.. وعجمان يتعادل مع بني ياس
* الشارقة يعود بنقاط الجزيرة ويعزز صدارته بالدوري الاماراتي
* برشلونة يعلن رسميًا إصابة نجمه أنسو فاتي بتمزق في الغضروف
* جنوى يعلن إصابة مدافعه الكولومبي كريستيان زاباتا بكورونا
* النصر السعودي يطلب حكاما أجانب لقمة الهلال في يوم 23 نوفمبر
* إنتر ميلان يعلن إصابة حارسه دانييلي باديلي بفيروس كورونا
* رسمياً : الإيفواري جاك أنوما يترشح ضد أحمد أحمد لرئاسة الكاف
* كيليني خارج قائمة يوفنتوس لموقعة لاتسيو اليوم
* كومان: جلوس ميسي باتفاق.. وسعيد بأداء ديمبلي
* سولسكاير: تم إعدادنا للفشل.. وما يحدث فوضى مطلقة
* أنشيلوتي: حذرت اللاعبين مما حدث.. وإيفرتون سيئ حاليًا
* ماجواير: ما حصدناه لا يكفي مانشستر يونايتد .. والكل يرغب في التطور
* فيرنانديز: هذه لحظة تعافي اليونايتد .. ولا أهتم بالهدف الثاني
* زيدان: تركت رسالة لهازارد وكاسيميرو .. وأوديجارد سيظهر قدراته
* فينيسيوس: علاقتي جيدة ببنزيما.. وبيكيه أفضل مدافع خارج الريال




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*■ مــفــكـــــرة الْــيـــــــوْمَ  :






 الدوري الإنجليزي  - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ: 8




* وست بروميتش (-- : --) توتنهام هوتسبير 14:00  beIN 2  مراكز (18-5)


* ليستر سيتي (-- : --) وولفرهامبتون 16:00  beIN 2  مراكز (4-8)


* مانشستر سيتي (-- : --) ليفربول 18:30  beIN 2  مراكز (12-2)


* آرسنال (-- : --) أستون فيلا 21:15  beIN 2  مراكز (10-9)


..................................................  ..

 الدوري الإسباني  - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ: 9


* خيتافي (-- : --) فياريال 15:00  beIN 3  مراكز (9-4)


* ريال سوسييداد (-- : --) غرناطة 17:15  beIN 3  مراكز (2-5)


* بلد الوليد (-- : --) أتلتيك بيلباو 19:30  beIN 3  مراكز (20-13)


* ليفانتي (-- : --) ديبورتيفو ألافيس 19:30  beIN 5  مراكز (19-16)


* فالنسيا (-- : --) ريال مدريد 22:00  beIN 3  مراكز (15-3)


..................................................  ..


 الدوري الإيطالي  - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ: 7


* لاتسيو (-- : --) يوفنتوس 13:30  beIN 4  مراكز (11-3)


* أتلانتا (-- : --) انتر ميلان 16:00  beIN 1  مراكز (4-6)


* جنوى (-- : --) روما 16:00  beIN 5  مراكز (17-8)


* تورينو (-- : --) كروتوني 16:00  beIN 7  مراكز (18-20)


* بولونيا (-- : --) نابولي 19:00  beIN 4  مراكز (14-5)


* ميلان (-- : --) هيلاس فيرونا 21:45  beIN 4  مراكز (1-7)


..................................................  ..

 الدوري الألماني  - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ: 7


* فولفسبورج (-- : --) هوفنهايم 16:30  Sky 1  مراكز  (11-13)


* باير ليفركوزن (-- : --) بوروسيا مونشنغلادباخ 19:00  Sky 1  مراكز  (5-6)


..................................................  ..




..................................................  ..


 ■ نــتــائــج مباريــات الامس  :


 الدوري الإنجليزي  - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ: 8


* إيفرتون (1 : 3) مانشستر يونايتد
* كريستال بالاس (4 : 1) ليدز يونايتد
* تشيلسي (4 : 1) شيفيلد يونايتد
* وست هام يونايتد (1 : 0) فولهام

#الترتيب: ساوثهامتون (16) ليفربول (16) تشيلسي (15) ليستر سيتي (15) توتنهام (14)

..................................................  ..

 الدوري الإسباني  - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ: 9


* هويسكا (1 : 1) إيبار
* برشلونة (5 : 2) ريال بيتيس
* إشبيلية (1 : 0) أوساسونا
* أتلتيكو مدريد (4 : 0) قاديش

#الترتيب: أتلتيكو مدريد (17) سوسييداد (17) ريال مدريد (16) فياريال (15) غرناطة (14)

..................................................  ..

 الدوري الإيطالي  - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ: 7


* كالياري (2 : 0) سامبدوريا
* بينفينتو (0 : 3) سبيزيا
* بارما (0 : 0) فيورنتينا

#الترتيب: ميلان (16) ساسولو (15) يوفنتوس (12) أتلانتا (12) نابولي (11)

..................................................  ..

 الدوري الألماني  - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ: 7


* شتوتجارت (2 : 2) آينتراخت فرانكفورت
* ماينز (2 : 2) شالكه
* أوجسبورج (0 : 3) هيرتا برلين
* يونيون برلين (5 : 0) أرمينيا بيليفيلد
* لايبزيج (3 : 0) فرايبورغ
* بوروسيا دورتموند (2 : 3) بايرن ميونيخ

#الترتيب: بايرن ميونيخ (18) لايبزيج (16) دورتموند (15) باير ليفركوزن (12) يونيون برلين (12)

..................................................  ..


 الدوري السعودي  - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ: 4


* العين (3 : 4) الأهلي
* الفتح (1 : 3) الشباب
* النصر (2 : 0) القادسية

#الترتيب: الهلال (10) الشباب (10) الاهلي (9)الفيصلي (8) الرائد (7)

..................................................  ..



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حائط صد
محمود الدرديري اوسونو




فى اى جزيرة يعيش سوداكال؟

*عند صباح كل يوم جديد نتأكد بما لا يدع مجالاً للشك أن وجود مجلس الاكذوبة الحمراء فى ديار المريخ عبارة عن (إبتلاء) من رب العاملين نسال الله ان يصرف هذا البلاء فى القريب العاجل

*لم يُعطي هذا المجلس الكسيح مجتمع المريخ اي (بارقة امل) فى إمكانية الإصلاح الإداري.بل اصبحت الامور تسير من سئ الى اسواء عند كل يوم جديد

*الاسواء من السوء الإداري والخرمجة التي يُمارسها سوداكال ومن معه من الفاشلين.إصرارهم على الكذب الصريح ومحاولة الالتفاف علي الحقائق وإقناع المجتمع الاحمر بعكس ما يدور داخل اروقة النادي

*تابع الجميع الحوار الذى اجراه الحبيب ناصر بابكر مع أعضاء الجهاز الفني للفريق التونسي جمال خشارم ومدرب الاحمال الألماني موير والذي حمل بين طياته حقيقة الوضع السئ الذي يعيشه النادي فيما يحاول رئيس النادي و بعض (حيرانه) تجميل هذا الواقع ونشر المزيد من الأكاذيب ومهاجمة كل من يحاول قول الحقيقة

*واعتقد جازماً ان ما جاء علي لسان جمال خشارم ومدرب الاحمال الالماني هو (جزء يسير) مما يدور داخل النادي من (قُبح ونفاق) إعتاد رئيس النادي ومعاونيه علي ممارسته بمباركة ودعم (بعض المخلوعين) بالتواصل مع رئيس النادي وبعض معاونيه

*سبق وان صرح المدرب التونسي السابق أيمن المسلمي بحقيقة ما يدور داخل نادي المريخ واتهم صراحة رئيس النادي (بالمراوغة والكذب) وقرر وقتها سوداكال (الانتصار لنفسه) وإبعاد المسلمي من المشهد المريخي ليأتي بالتونسي الاخر جمال خشارم والذي لم يختلف حديثه كثيراً عن حديث مواطنه السابق

*الايام اكدت علي ان (ابلغ اماني) سوداكال التواجد داخل ديار النادي تحت اي مسمي دون النظر لما يترتب على هذا الأمر من ضرر بالغ يقع النادي والشواهد   كثيرة

*الحقيقة التي يجب أن يعلمها (حيران الرئيس) أن وجود الرجل على رأس إدارة النادي أكثر من ذلك سيتسبب فى ضياع موسم جديد لأن من اعتاد على الكذب والخداع لن ينظر إلا لمصلحته الشخصية ولتذهب مصلحة النادي إلى الجحيم

*وما صدر بالأمس من قرارات مضحكة للرجل عبر إجتماع مجلس الإدارة يؤكد ان الرجل يعيش فى جزيرة معزوله ولا يدري شيئاً عن الاوضاع فى الخارج

*لن ابالغ إذا ما جزمت ان الرجل لا يعرف إن كان المريخ سيشارك فى البطولة الكونفدرالية ام دوري الأبطال فى الموسم الجديد ولا يدري شيئاً كذلك عن مواعيد الإستحقاقات الافريقية

*المضحك المبكي ما صدر من قرارات عبر اجتماع المجلس الأخير ورئيس النادي (يوجه) ببداية الإعداد.وكأن الجهاز الفني للفريق قد استلم كامل مستحقاته المالية طرف النادي ويعيش أفضل الظروف ويتشوق لبداية الإعداد حتى (يرد الجميل) للرئيس الذي يهرف بما لا يعرف

*شخصياً لن انتظر اكثر من إعلان الاكذوبة الحمراء التعاقد مع طاقم وطني لقيادة الفريق فى الفترة القادمة كما تعودنا دائماً . ومن ثم ياتي خروج الفريق من الدوري التمهيدي وهكذا تستمر الساقية الحمراء فى الدوران

*ما يحدث الان فى المريخ هو عبارة عن (عقاب وابتلاء) كما ذكرت لأننا سمحنا لامثال آدم سوداكال ومن معه بالتسلق والوصول لإدارة النادي فى وقت ابتعد فيه كل أهل المريخ عن النادي وانشغلوا بصراعاتهم الشخصية ومحاولات الانتصار للرأي

*الان وبكل أسف هناك من يدعم إستمرار مجلس سوداكال رغم كل السوء الذي يحيط به (نكاية) فى جهات أخرى دون النظر لمصلحة النادي.ورغم ان الايام اثبتت بالدليل القاطع عدم إهتمام المجلس الحالي بأي شئ سوي مصلحة (بعض) أعضائه الشخصية

*حتي على صعيد (ابسط واجبات المجلس) تجاه النادي فيما يتعلق بالتسجيلات.نجد أن هناك (بلاوي كثيرة) قد حدثت فى حق الوافدين الجدد سنتحدث عنها لاحقاً بعد نهاية فترة التسجيلات بإذن الله تعالى حفاظاً على (مصلحة المريخ)

*عموماً مالم يستفيد اهل المريخ من الاحداث الحالية ويصبحوا علي قلب رجلاً واحد من اجل مصلحة النادي.ستتكرر هذه المشاهد كثيراً جداً فى القريب العاجل وقد يأتي من هو أسوأ من سوداكال ومجلسه طالما اننا اصبحنا نترك تقرير مصير النادي لشرذمة من العضويات المستجلبة لا تعرف شيئاً عن النادي سوي (حفنة جنيهات) تأتيهم من تجار العضوية الذين اصبحوا مثل السرطان فى جسد الاحمر

آخر الكلام

الحل بيد اهل المريخ








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حدد الاتحاد الإفريقي لكرة القدم (كاف)، الإثنين المقبل، موعدا لإجراء قرعة بداية بطولتي دوري أبطال أفريقيا وكأس الكونفيدرالية للموسم الجديد (2020 – 2021) بالقاهرة بدون حضور إعلامي.




وقرر الكاف إعفاء 10 أندية من خوض منافسات الدوري التمهيدي لدوري الأبطال، وهي الأهلي والزمالك (مصر)، الرجاء والوداد (المغرب)، صن داونز (جنوب أفريقيا)، مازيمبي وفيتا كلوب (الكونغو الديمقراطية)، الترجي (تونس)، حوريا (غينيا) وبريميرو دو أوجوستو (أنجولا).

وأعفى الكاف أيضا نهضة بركان حامل لقب الكونفيدرالية ووصيفه بيراميدز المصري، من خوض تمهيدي النسخة الجديدة بجانب النجم الساحلي التونسي وأهلي طرابلس الليبي ووفاق سطيف وشبيبة القبائل الجزائريين وهلال الأبيض السوداني وكمبالا سيتي الأوغندي وموتيما بيمبي الكونغولي وسونجو الموزمبيقي وسان بيدرو الإيفواري وإيساي البنيني.

ويسدل الستار على منافسات النسخة الحالية لدوري الأبطال، يوم 27 نوفمبر/تشرين ثان الجاري، باستاد برج العرب في الإسكندرية بين الأهلي والزمالك.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* نجم التسجيلات يتعرض لمقلب وسوداكال يعالج الازمة
 
 كفرووتر/الخرطوم/ خاص/ ارتد شيك  احد لاعبي المريخ ونجوم التسجيلات والذي تكفل به احد اقطاب نادي المريخ  قيمته 5 مليار جنيه وكان سوداكال قد دفع 5 مليار للاعب في حين ان القطب  المريخي سلم اللاعب وعبر مندوبه في السودان شيكا بقيمته 5 مليار ولكن الشيك  ارتد واغلق القطب هاتفه وكاد الامر ان يتسبب في تحول مسار اللاعب الى  الهلال لولا تدخل سوداكال الذي قام بعلاج الازمة وتسليم اللاعب مبلغا ماليا  قدره 5 مليار كاش بجانب 5 مليار سلمت له عقب التوقيع في كشوفات المريخ
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* دولة عربية تمنع ثلاث شخصيات رياضية حمراء من دخول اراضيها
 
 كفرووتر/الخرطوم/ منعت دولة  عربية مشهورة ثلاث شخصيات مريخية من دخول اراضيها بسبب تعقيدات ومشاكل  تتعلق بالفساد وكشفت متابعات الصحيفة ان تلك الشخصيات دعمت مجالس المريخ  السابق بالمال وكان لها اثرا فعالا في ابرام المريخ صفقات ضخمة واسهمت في  نهضة المريخ ويتوقع ان تكشف الايام القادمة جديدا في ملف تلك الشخصيات  المهمة

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*في السلك
بابكر سلك

الديمقراطيون يفوزون 
*ولأن ترمب همجي وغوغائي
*خرج من قلوب الامريكان مع اول دورة 
*وحتي في أمريكا بلد الديمقراطية يوجد همج حاولوا افشال العملية الديمقراطية بالبلطجة وكدة 
*ولانه لايصح الا الصحيح 
*انتصرت الديمقراطية علي الهمج وعلي ترمب 
*وفاز بايدن الديمقراطي
*وهتف الشارع الامريكي 
*ميلانيا ام جضوم الليلة مابتنوم 
*وهتف الشباب في وجه ترمب
*ياعنصري ياجبان كل الدول سودان 
*ايها الناس 
*فوز الديمقراطيون بامريكا له مابعده 
*فهم يحترمون الانسان وحقوقه ومنظماته 
*ويجيدون خلق العلائق الطيبة تبادلا مع الآخرين 
*والآخرين ديل الزينا كدة 
*واعتقد ان فوزهم في هذا التوقيت في مصلحة الثورة وديمقراطية السودان 
*برغم انو في ناس محسوبين علي السودان مابحبوا الديمقراطية 
*لكن يسووا شنو الله غالب 
*الماعاجباهو ديمقراطية في السودان يشرط جوازو السوداني لو كان بره البلد 
*او يشوف ليهو سمبك يتخارج بيهو بره لو كان جوة البلد 
*فالسمبك يشبه الفكرة 
*فكرة رفض الديمقراطية لو سميناها فكرة
*المهم 
*مدني لو ادي العيش لخبازو 
*وخبازو اكل نصو 
*اخير لينا من اكل النيم ده ياحمدوك 
*الوعد كان 
*حكومة كفاءات 
*لا كفوات 
*وفشل القيادة المدنية هذه لن يعيدنا لعهود العسكر وحكم البندقية 
*ولكن ممكن يكلفنا مرقة خفيفه للشارع 
*نشكل حكومة مدنية جديدة يامدني 
*ونعود الي حيث النكهة 
*الي حيث الواجب من خلال او مع لجان المقاومة
*اها 
*قالوا سوداكال اخيرا تذكر انو الكورة الافريقية قربت 
*قام اعلن اليوم بداية للاعداد 
*بس ماورانا اعداد نفسي ولا بدني ولا فني 
*ودي احدي خرمجات السيد سوداكال 
*والعيب بتاع الخرمجة ده وارد من اي رئيس علاقتو بالرياضة حبة قريشات لملمها 
*لملمها من وين ده ماموضوعنا 
*فالاندية الرياضية (طشاتة)كبيرة لغسيل وتنظيف الاموال المتسخة 
*لكن يشهد الله سودا ماشفناهو غسل في المريخ 
*لانو اساسا ما ورانا مال عشان نعرفو مال نضيف ولا متسخ 
*لكن الدايرين نقولوا لسودا 
*مجالس المدينة تتحدث عن مؤامرة 
*ولكن ثق تماما 
*لن نسمح لك ببيع الديمقراطية التي ساندناها بكامل قوانا العقلية 
*ولن نسمح لك بالتفريط في القانون 
*ولا باهدار النظام الاساسي الاساسي 
*فان كانت لك تحالفات تقوم علي إهدار مكتسبات تعبنا لتحقيقها
*بالله بعيدا عن ديمقراطيتنا
*فنحن بايدنيون اكتر من بايدن زاتو
*ايها الناس 
*ان تنصروا الله ينصركم 
*اها 
*نجي لي شمارات والي الخرتوم 
*كان شفت يا والينا بتاع الفرن نقول ليهو دايرين عيش اسطوبة يدينا 
*العيشة (ان وجدت)من جوة اصفر من الدخن يا والينا 
*ومن برة فسخ وجلخ وكريم اساس مابواسي جضومها لينا 
*والعيشة ام عشرة لبة مافيها يا والينا 
*قول لمدني يعمل ليها لبة وبخمساشر يبيعها لينا 
*اخير من تكون ملساء من بره فاضية من جوة زي بت ام لعاب يا والينا 
سلك كهربا 
ننساك كيف والكلب قال الليلة والليلة بايدن فاز 
والي لقاء 
سلك

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 												رئيس لجنة الاستئنافات يوضّح تفاصيل جديدة لـ”باج نيوز” بشأن حي العرب بورتسودان 											


 

 


الخرطوم: باج نيوز
آخر اجتماع لم يحسم الملف بحسب عبد العزيز سيد أحمد لـ”باج نيوز”.
قال رئيس لجنة الاستئنافات باتحاد كرة القدم السوداني، عبد العزيز سيد  أحمد، إنّ لجنته لم تجتمع لبحث فحص نادي حي العرب بورتسودان، مشيرًا إلى  أنّهم سيعلمون على الإطلاع عليه ومن ثمّ اتّخاذ القرار.



وأوضح عبد العزيز في تصريحٍ خاص لـ”باج نيوز”، أنّ اللجنة ستعمل على الإطلاع على طلب حي العرب المقدّمن ومن ثم اتّخاذ قرارٍ بشأنه.
وكانت أنباء أشارت في وقتٍ سابق إلى أنّ لجنة الاستئنافات قرّرت خصم ست  نقاط من ناديي الهلال والمريخ على خلفية شكوى حي العرب بورتسودان في  مشاركة اللاعب أحمد طبنجة.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*أبوبكر مصطفى :لم نتسلم خطابات فسخ عقودات. ..




قال أبو بكر مصطفى مقرر لجنة اللاعبين غير الهواة، أنهم في اللجنة لم يتسلموا أي طلبات من اللاعبين رمضان عجب ومحمد الرشيد وكردمان بخصوص فسخ العقد.   وكانت إرهاصات قد أشارت إلى تقدم الثلاثي بطلبات بفسخ العقد مع الهلال والخرطوم الوطني، وكان الثلاثي بحسب صحيفة المواكب، قد وقعوا عقوداً مع الناديين.









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

**وكفى* 
*إسماعيل حسن* 
*القال ليك كده خدعك يا سوداكال* 

حسب  مصدر موثوق.. يرفض آدم سوداكال أن يكون نائباً لحازم في اللجنة الوفاقية  المرتقبة.. ويصر على أن يكون الرئيس وحازم مصطفى نائباً له..
وحسب نفس المصدر.. سيتم إبعاده نهائياً من اللجنة إذا أصر على الرئاسة..
والسؤال.... بأي منطق يريد حضرته الرئاسة..؟؟؟!!!!
مجلسه  إنتهت دورته منذ 4 أكتوبر الماضي.. وتم تكليفه بتسيير نشاط النادي إلى أن  تفرغ اللجنة الثلاثية من مهمتها، ويكوّن الاتحاد لجنة تسيير بمهام محددة  تنتهي بجمعية عمومية يتم خلالها انتخاب مجلس إدارة جديد.
باشتراط  سوداكال على اللجنة الثلاثية أن يكون الرئيس، يبدو وكأن أن هنالك من خدعه  بأن الاتحاد لن يستطيع تشكيل لجنة تطبيع.. وأن الجهة الوحيدة التي تستطيع  تشكيل اللجنة، هي مجلسه الحالي..
وبالتالي  حسب ظنه، إذا لم تكن اللجنة الجديدة برئاسته، مع ضم بعض العناصر من خارج  المجلس استناداً على نظام 2019 المزعوم، وأقدم الاتحاد على تشكيل لجنة  تسيير، فإنه سيصعد الأمر إلى الفيفا وهو على ثقة بأنه الكاسب لا محالة..
صدقني القال ليك الكلام الفارغ ده غشاك يا سوداكال..
وأزيدك  من الشعر بيت... عندما فكر أهل المريخ في أن ينصبوك نائباً لرئيس اللجنة  الجديدة، فليس لأن موقفهم ضعيف.. إنما هو مقترح من بعض العقلاء بأن تكون  اللجنة بقدر الإمكان وفاقية، وأن تضم في عضويتها شخصيات من مختلف ألوان  الطيف المريخي بما فيها المجلس الحالي المكلف.. حتى تعمل في هدوء.. ونضمن  استقرار الأوضاع تماماً بعد تكوينها..
ختاماً....  نصيحتي لك أخي سوداكال إذا كنت ترغب بالفعل في دخول التاريخ، أن تقبل منصب  النائب وأنت شاكر وممنون لأهل المريخ على أن تكرموا به عليك، رغم الصيحات  الغاضبة التي ترفض حتى أن تكون عضوا في اللجنة...
*آخر السطور* 
قصر  الفترة المتبقية لمباراتنا الأفريقية، يفرض على القطاع الرياضي بالتنسيق  مع المدرب العام الكابتن الضو قدم الخير، أن يضعا ضوابط مشددة للاعبين  المرابطين.. 
وأن يرفع الجهاز الفني وتيرة التدريبات إلى الدرجة التي تضمن دخول اللاعبين الفورمة سريعاً..
ومن حسن حظه أن فترة التوقف لم تكن طويلة..
خرجنا من الدور التمهيدي في المواسم الثلاثة الماضية، وعيب كبير في حقنا إذا - لا قدر الله - خرجنا في هذا الموسم أيضاً..
الحصول على الدوري الممتاز ليس طموحنا ولا شبه طموحنا.. 
طموحنا دائماً وأبداً منصات التتويج الخارجية..
ومع أننا ألفناها وألفتنا.... غبنا عنها في السنوات الستة الأخيرة..
آخر منصة صعدناها كانت عام 2014م عندما حققنا بطولة (سيكافا ثري)..
قروب  *"الديناكوردات شفوت الزعيم"* بالواتس ساب الذي يضم في عضويته عدداً  كبيراً من ضباط الشرطة والإعلاميين، يقود نفرة ضخمة هذه الأيام، للمساهمة  مع المساهمين في التمديد لنجمي المريخ التش وبيبو.. 
ومع أن جميع الأعضاء موظفون زيي وزيكم واحد، إلا أن نفرتهم تشهد تجاوباً منقطع النظير.. 
وقد  راهنني عضو القروب القطب المريخي الكبير اللواء شرطة طارق محمد محمد  إبراهيم، على أن نفرتهم بالذات، ستكون هي الأكبر والأضخم من بين نفرات بقية  القروبات...
لله دركم ديناكوردات المريخ وشفوته المخلصين..
وكفى.


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عاجل .. خطاب من (الكاف) للاندية الـ (4) بخصوص موعد الكشف الافريقي

خاطب الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم الاربعة اندية السودانية التي تشارك في بطولات الاتحاد الافريقي لكرة القدم (الكاف)  المريخ والهلال والامل عطبرة وهلال الابيض بضرورة حسم امر الشطب واكمال الكشف الخاص باللاعبين بشكل نهائي اليوم او غدا وذلك لان (الكاف) طالب بأرسال الكشف الافريقي كحد اقصي يوم 10 نوفمبر وعلمت (سودانا فوق) ان الاندية الاربعة بدأت في عملية الشطب والاعارة لعدد من اللاعبين توطئه للكشف النهائي الذي سيرسل للاتحاد الافريقي ويتم اعتماده للمشاركة في البطولات ..وافادت مصدر داخل اتحاد الكرة ان كشف المريخ والهلال تحديدا بها عدد يفوق العدد الرسمي
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*استاذ سلك ما زال يتغنى بديمقراطية مجلس سوداكال ويحرص المجلس على عدم قبول مجلس الوفاق  .ه كلام يا بابكر ..أبوبكر مصطفى ينفى وصول  خطابات من العجب وود الرشيد بخصوص فسخ عقديهما مع الهلال ...طيب الكلام الكتير عن هذا الموضوع اليومين الفاتو ...الكاف الحد الأقصى لتسليم كشوفات الأندية المشاركة فى بطولتيى الكاف يوم   ١٠ من هذا الشهر ... طيب لسع الشطب والتسجيل شغالة وبعدين اللاعبين رمضان الرشيد كردمان تمبش  ديل موقفهم شنو يا مجلسنا الموقر ..كفر ووتر والاخبار الكاذبة ...مثل ثلاثة شخصيات مريخابى ممنوعة من السفر لدولة عربية بسبب الصرف العالى على النادى طيب إللى بيعمل فيه  الضوابط ده نسميه شنو ...لجان الاتحاد فى وادى والبطولات الافريقية فى وادى آخر فريق حر العرب لديه شكاوى اذا كسبها يمكن أن يلعب فى الكونفدرالية الإفريقية ولكن لجنة الاستئنافات لم تبت فى الشكاوى حتى الآن ويوم ١٠ يعنى بعد بكرة آخر يوم لتسليم الكشوفات ...مهازل ..
                        	*

----------

